# Ghrp-6 and cjc1295 side effects not happening



## GEZA (Mar 2, 2012)

I started sunday night. I do 100 mcg twice daily of ghrp-6 and i will be doing my second cjc on wednesday. Granted im really early into this but i have not noticed anything from it. Most are writing about being crazy hungry 20 or so minutes after injection but i have yet to experience this. I currently am on HGH 2iu's a day and have been for over 2 months now so i dont know if my body has gotten used to the hgh surge but this shouldnt have anything to do with the increase of ghrelin from the ghrp6 any thoughts?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's pretty early brother...  Is your cjc with DAC?  If it's without you should be researching that at the same dose and times as your ghrp.


----------



## dgp (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shit!!!   KIDS dont do drugs...  Learn to left first.  Than learn your body.  After all that; put it together, and add steroids/peptides.


----------



## dgp (Mar 2, 2012)

Steps

1. learn to left
2. learn your body
3 learn your drugs.

The first two = 4-5 years


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

Any flushing or improved sleep?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 3, 2012)

You should of got the hunger as soon as you started taking it.Are you getting any flushing in your head pr vivid dreams?


----------

